# Airscream - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (4/8/21)

​
*AIRSCREAM – CAFÉ LATTE (Pre-filled pod)
(INTERNATIONAL)*

*Flavour Description:* none
*
VG/PG:* Unstated
*Nic: *3.6% Nic Salts

*My comments:* 
This has a most peculiar and decidedly unpleasant flavour. I’m not sure what it is, but coffee it surely isn’t.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely not.

*Mod:* Airscream

*Coffee Review #193*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vapepod365 (16/11/22)

I tried it too, but like you I really can't figure out exactly what it tastes like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

